# Araceli 1000 celebration



## cuchuflete

*¡felicidades!

* *y gracias por todo que das a estos foros
y a nosotros
mil vecs y más
* *



Un abrazo de tu colega
*muy deforme,

Cuchu
​


----------



## lauranazario

¡Felicidades por llegar a tus mil _posts_!
¿Cómo se siente cambiar a cuatro cifras en el 'odómetro'? 

Un abrazo caribeño,
Laura


----------



## Artrella

FELICIDADES ARA!!!  UN BESOTE  GIGANTE!!!​


----------



## beatrizg

Gracias por tu ayuda Araceli!
Y de nuevo, felicidades por los 1000!

Desde Atenas un abrazo -kai pola filia!


----------



## ines

¡Feliz cumple, Araceli, y gracias por tu buena y continua disposición para ayudar!​


----------



## Yani

Felicitaciones !!!!!!!!!!!! guauu 1000 posts !! y como dijeron antes gracias por tu ayudaaa !!! besoss!!!
 
    YANI


----------



## araceli

OBRIGADA A TODOS!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Felicito-a por essas mil mensagens e que você rapidamente chegue às cinco mil!


----------



## araceli

Obrigada Márcio, mas as suas 99 sao de ouro!  

Desculpe, nao tenho alguns acentos, por exemplo isto  e o acento do e:?
e isto do a com nasal: ?    

Beijos.

Edit: Na minha tela apareceram símbolos diferentes...


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Araceli! Thanks for your help.


----------



## araceli

Thank you Lancelot.
But I couldn't help you in that post, sorry.
Cheers.


----------



## Leopold

Happy thousand! 

L.


----------



## araceli

Leopold:The same to you!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

araceli said:
			
		

> Obrigada Márcio, mas as suas 99 sao de ouro!
> 
> Desculpe, nao tenho alguns acentos, por exemplo isto  e o acento do e:?
> e isto do a com nasal: ?
> 
> Beijos.
> 
> Edit: Na minha tela apareceram símbolos diferentes...


Nao consegue entender a acentuacao no meu post? (Escrevi sem acentos)

Uso o navegador Mozilla Firefox v. 1.0.

Abracos. (Sem acento de novo)


----------



## Lems

Bela Araceli!!!!

Estive fora do WR por uns dias e você já emplacou os 1000!!!

Parabéns!!!!!!! 

Beijo

Lems
__________________________________________
eU connsigg diggtar 400 caratereteres porr minoto.


----------



## araceli

Obrigada Lems!
Emplacou? Vou correndo pro diciónario.  
Beijos.


----------



## Lems

Emplacar

(...)
3.  Uso: informal. 
     obter êxito, ter boa aceitação 
     Ex.: seu novo livro não emplacou 

Etimologia: do futebol "marcou um gol de placa"

Um gol tão espetacular que merece uma placa comemorativa...  

Deu pra ti?   

Lems


----------



## pinkpanter

¡¡Felicidades!!


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

araceli said:
			
		

> Obrigada Lems!
> Emplacou? Vou correndo pro diciónario.
> Beijos.


Não corra, araceli; vá andando, sem pressa, para não tropeçar e cair.

*emplacar*

Ter sucesso. Completar.
"... Não adianta cartola de timeco que não _emplaca_ muito tempo boquejar contra o alvinegro de Iemanjá." (Plínio Marcos, _Última Hora_, São Paulo, 2.7.69, p. 10)
"... E se as portas estão fechando para mim, unicamente porque cometi o crime de escrever peças de teatro que _emplacassem_..." (_Id._, _Ib._, 11.7.69, p. 12)
"... Uma emissora não _emplacava_ se não tivesse em seu quadro pelo menos um dos grandes da época..." (Abelardo Barbosa, Chacrinha. _É o Desafio_, p. 43)
"... João dança e canta há mais de 70 anos (no próximo 17 de maio _emplacará_ 83 de idade)..." (Jota Efegê, _Jornal do Brasil_, Rio, 24.3.70, p. 1, cad. B)
[Dicionário da Gíria Brasileira, de Euclides Carneiro da Silva, 1ª edição, 1973]

2. Gír. Viver até; chegar a: atingiu, alcançou (determinado ano ou idade).
[Novo Dicionário Eletrônico Aurélio versão 5.0]

Exemplos meus:

Márcio, beberrão e fumante inveterado, talvez não _emplaque_ [o ano] 2010.

"Sei não, viu? Talvez Márcio não _emplaque_ o próximo ano... com esse seu problema [de saúde]."

Márcio não _emplacou_ os 70 [anos]. Morreu esquecido num quartinho... fato constatado pelos vizinhos cinco anos depois [quando o prédio desabou].


----------



## ILT

Araceli: Soy algo nueva en el foro, y ya me he visto beneficiada con tus conocimientos y bondad. Mil felicidades por mil posts!!!

ILT


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations, Araceli.


----------



## araceli

Obrigada, gente!


----------

